# 2006 Outback Sydney Edition 30 Ft One Slideout



## footer92 (Jul 24, 2006)

i just got a 2006 sydney series , sat down for dinner for frist time and floor in center saged so got up and put wait on floor between sofa and dinet and floor feels like it is going give way . is this normal and has anyone had this problem.. please respond dan.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Dan,
First, Welcome to Outbackers! 
Something isn't right if you are experiencing a sag in the floor








I would call your dealer right away and get it back to them to check it out.
Good luck!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You are talking about the floor of the slide correct? This is an issue for the dealer to look at as all the flooring of the ones I have been in are firm.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dan action 
Welcome to Outbackers








That doesn't sound normal at all. Definitely have your dealer check it out and have it repaired.
Please let us know the outcome...
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, sydney!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback!









But sorry to hear about the problem with the floor! That is not normal by any means. This may be a stupid question, but are you sure the slide was fully extended? If not, it may not be 'locked' into place enough against the surrounding wall to really keep it solid. I would sure get it into the dealer quick though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome sydney to the Outback Family
And congrats on the sydney
I would have the dealer take a look at it ASAP

Don


----------

